# regulator question for the pros



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, i am fromalabama and i thought that i would be able to get a new regulator and can't. therefore i have to get mine fixed. its an oceanic gamma 2 reg and i called the dive shop in mobile and they quoted me an outrageous price compared to the last time that i got it fixed there the year before. i really don't even like that dive shop and would like to get a few prices from people on here. if mbt reads this, could you send me a price per pm to let me know how much to service it.if it was comparable, i probably would mail it to you and let ya'll do it just because i despise the shop over here. of course i would pay for the shipping there and back. its a DIN valve with gamma two reg and oceanic octo.the gamma 2 free flows continuously bad!really, any dive shops are open to this, i have just heard so much about mbt.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Call Gary @ Gary's Gulf Divers in OB, he deals oceanic.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I know MBT both sells and services Oceanic regs, but Chuck at MBT can service any regprovided they still make parts for it. He's been doing it for about 15 years. I don't know the price, but I'm headed to the shop this morning for a class and will get someone to give you some feedback.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT's regulator service is $55 plus parts - includes 1st stage, second stage, octo, and gauges.Parts for most Oceanic reg systemsrun about $30-35, so you'll spend around $80 or so total for a regular service. It'll be as close to brand new as we can get it when Chuck's done with it.

We need to know which 1st stage you've got. If you can identify it or send a pic that'll be helpful.

Jim 

MBT Divers


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i will postsome pics in a bit


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Evensplit (5/24/2009)*MBT's regulator service is $55 plus parts - includes 1st stage, second stage, octo, and gauges.Parts for most Oceanic reg systemsrun about $30-35, so you'll spend around $80 or so total for a regular service. It'll be as close to brand new as we can get it when Chuck's done with it.
> 
> We need to know which 1st stage you've got. If you can identify it or send a pic that'll be helpful.
> 
> ...


if this does not help, let me know and i will try and get better pics.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Those should be good. Will get Chuck to take a look.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if so, i will mail to you with a prepaid return if its like you quoted under 100 bucks. do i just need to maill it to mbt and do i attention to anyone specifically.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

also i have a dacor viper reg and octo. i heard that they were discontinueing the parts a few years ago. do you have parts for that? would that be around the same price as the other reg.


----------



## All2theBueno (Oct 28, 2008)

They do make parts for the dacor vyper regs. That was one of the first regs they put out after mares boughtout dacor. Basically every dacor reg prior to that parts are no longeravailable for.


----------

